# Mirror Install ?



## KURT (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm Thinking Of Installing A {gentez K21 Mirror } And Wondering If Anyone Has Any Tips/tricks I Should Know About. 

Thanks Kurt


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

I installed one (same model) about 2 weeks ago: it's a piece of cake.

- The a-pillar cloth covers pop right off. They're held in place by metal tabs (so they don't snap off like the cheap-o plastic tabs on most GM products).

- The wiring is a cinch - unscrew and then pop off the fascia below the steering wheel. It hinges at the back, so rotate it from the front down (it's pretty obvious). There are two positive switched un-used terminals in the fuse panel. If you have a spare spade terminal, you can pop it right in there (that's what I did - I didn't use the clamp on connector they provide in the kit as it was easier to terminate right to the fusebox as opposed to a wire). 

- The wire routing into the engine compartment is also a cinch. There is a grommet right behind and to the left of the clutch that goes right into the engine compartment - it's the hood release cable (you can trace it from the hood release handle). I popped the remote temperature sensor throught this grommet (using a coat hanger as a fish tape). 

- The OEM mirror is a little nerve racking to take off. You have to pry it off with a small flathead screwdriver. It's held in place by a spring steel clamp. Just keep prying and it will pop off (though I kept worrying I was going to crack my glass). 

- The optional 3" wire cover is un-necessary. They have excess black loom material for the remote termperature sensor that you can cut off and use for the exposed wiring above the mirror. 

- The mirror takes about 10 minutes of driving around (in circles mostly) to adjust. Don't be surprised if the compass is completely wrong right after installation (it will show a little C I think it was in the display while it's calibrating, then it will work fine). 

- The remote temperature sensor mounts via a small clip. I mounted mine in the front air dam - piece of cake, well concealed and a pretty rigid mount




I can take pics of what I did if you need....


----------



## KURT (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks Alot, I Will Order Mine Tonight. My Only Question Is [ Front Air Dam] I'm Not Stupid Just Want To Do It Correctly The First Time.

Kurt


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

There is no specific place you have to mount the temperature probe. I can post a pic of where I mounted mine.


----------

